# Fare better/worse



## Alisson Pereira

Dag

Hoe zeggen jullie dat?.

>> They always fare better/worse in that contest.
Ze kunnen het altijd beter/slechter doen in die wedstrijd

>> My team fared worse in the yesterday's game
Mijn ploeg heeft het slechter gehaald in de wedstrijd van gisteren

>> You'll fare worse in this fight if you don't pay attention to what I'm telling you now
Je zult het slechter doen in dit gevecht als je geen aandacht besteedt aan wat ik je nu vertel

Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## marrish

Dag Alisson

De uitdrukking die je zeker kunt gebruiken is: "*het* *goed* / minder goed* doen*", zoals je ook al gedaan hebt:



Alisson Pereira said:


> >> They always fare better/worse in that contest.
> Ze kunnen het altijd beter/slechter doen in die wedstrijd


De uitdrukking is juist maar er is een verschil in betekenis tussen de Engelse en de Nederlandse zin, omdat "They always fare better" aan "ze kunnen het altijd beter doen" niet gelijk is. Een correcte vertaling uit het Engels in het Nederlands luidt: 

They always fare better/worse in that contest [than us] [than in other contests]
"In die wedstrijd doen ze het altijd beter [dan wij]", maar 

"In die wedstrijd zijn ze altijd beter/slechter dan wij" - is de manier hoe je het makkelijker kunt uitdrukken. 

Zonder gradatie (goed-beter-het best) en vergelijking klinkt het nog beter, met behoud van de uitdrukking.

"In die wedstrijd doen ze het altijd goed" (of slecht)."



Alisson Pereira said:


> >> My team fared worse in the yesterday's game
> Mijn ploeg heeft het slechter gehaald in de wedstrijd van gisteren


"Mijn ploeg deed het minder goed in de wedstrijd van gisteren" maar als je "gehaald" wil gebruiken, kan je zeggen "slechter resultaat gehaald".



Alisson Pereira said:


> >> You'll fare worse in this fight if you don't pay attention to what I'm telling you now
> Je zult het slechter doen in dit gevecht als je geen aandacht besteedt aan wat ik je nu vertel


Slechts een kleine correctie is nodig, anders is de vertaling zeer goed.
"Je zult het in dit gevecht niet goed doen als je [nu] geen aandacht besteedt aan wat ik je nu vertel." of, 
"In dit gevecht zul je het niet goed doen als je [nu] geen aandacht besteedt aan wat ik je nu vertel."
Opmerking: De vorm "zult" past hier niet en wordt in het algemeen nog nauwelijks gebruikt, in plaats ervan zeg je "Je gaat het niet goed doen". 

Is dit voor jou nuttig?


----------



## eno2

Bron? Heb je die zinnen zelf geconstrueerd? De twee eerste Engelse zinnen lijken me niet tiptop.


Alisson Pereira said:


> >> They always fare better/worse in that contest.
> Ze kunnen  Ze doen het altijd beter/slechter doen in die wedstrijd





> >> My team fared worse in the yesterday's game
> Mijn ploeg heeft het slechter gehaald gedaan in de wedstrijd van gisteren[







> >> You'll fare worse in this fight if you don't pay attention to what I'm telling you now
> Je zult het *slechter doen *in dit gevecht als je geen aandacht besteedt aan wat ik je nu vertel


----------



## ThomasK

Of "... slechter gepresteerd." Maar er klopt een en ander niet, lijkt mij. 

"Fare ..." lijkt mij te impliceren dat het vooral gaat om wat ons overkomt, *bijna los van of ondanks de eigenlijke prestatie*. Je kunt hard je best doen, maar het kan toch slecht aflopen. Zoals gesuggereerd in: "Hoe verging je jou in ...?". "Fare" impliceert volgens mij afhankelijkheid van omstandigheden of zo - en kleurt pejoratief: je hebt er geen controle over!

Ik vraag mij af of "fare better" in een sportieve context wel zo gangbaar is. Vergelijk de linguee-vertalingen hier.

De geciteerde Engelse zinnen zijn volgens mij trouwens niet perfect:
>> They always ?? fare wellbetter/worse in that contest ?? -- Opnieuw: *"fare well" in sportcontexten??*?
Ze kunnen het altijd beter/slechter doen in die wedstrijd Het vergaat hen altijd slecht ... [_vergaan _is pejoratief]

>> My team fared worse in the yesterday's game
(Mijn ploeg heeft het slechter *gedaan *in de wedstrijd van gisteren,  of slechter resultaat gehaald, zoals Eno schreef) >> Beter: het liep niet zo goed af voor ons team --- Maar op Linguee vind ik geen enkele "fare worse" met betrekking tot sport...

>> You'll fare worse in this fight if you don't pay attention to what I'm telling you now  -- OOK hier weer: *gewoonlijk gaat het over het lot van mensen*.  De Google-voorbeelden gaan alleen daarover, niet over concrete resultaten...


----------



## eno2

De standaard vertaling voor fare worse is  *het slechter doen*. Of *slechter af zijn. *Neem eens een paar seconden om de eerste bladzijde  van frase.it daarmee te vertalen voor *fare worse*. Levert geen probleem. De liefhebbers kunnen ook alle  162 resultaten checken...

Improve Your Writing skills

Fare better is natuurlijk het tegendeel, het beter doen,beter af zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

Geef eens de link door...


----------



## eno2

Ik gaf de link. Je moet er natuurlijk ook op klikken...


----------



## Alisson Pereira

marrish said:


> Is dit voor jou nuttig?


Ja, dank je!



eno2 said:


> Bron? Heb je die zinnen zelf geconstrueerd? De twee eerste Engelse zinnen lijken me niet tiptop.


De twee eerste zinnen heb ik zelf gemaakt en de laatste niet. Ik weet niet of het zal werken, maar in het Portugees is dat zoals: ''levar a melhor/pior''


----------



## eno2

Zie je wel, dacht ik al....
ThomasK had het ook 'in de mot'
Español.: llevar a mejor/salir a peor


----------



## ThomasK

@Je zinnen uit frase.it bevestigen wat ik denk. Kijk naar de onderwerpen. 

Je kunt inderdaad vertalen "ze doen het beter", maar eerder als "thrive" of zoiets, eerder dan als "perform". _Thrive _impliceert een samenspel met de omstandigheden, _perform _niet (nadruk op eigen prestatie). Dat is een subtiel onderscheid, vrees ik, Alisson, maar belangrijk...


----------



## eno2

Geef liever concrete voorbeelden van zinnen waar mijn voorstel niet opgaat, ipv algemene beschouwingen wil je....

Want voorlopig houd  ik bij 'het slechter doen' en 'slechter af zijn'.

Linguee is het domein van de vertalers exclusief uit de EU sfeer en dus niet uit de game noch uit de sportieve sfeer en  een uitdrukking zoals 'far worse' genereert natuurlijk een bonte set omschrijvingen. en vrije vertalingen  - en weglatingen- waar niettemin meestal ook slechter doen en slechter af zijn het goed zouden gedaan hebben



ThomasK said:


> _Thrive _impliceert een samenspel met de omstandigheden, _perform _niet


Van Thrive is geen sprake van in de O.P.  dat zijn contests, wedstrijden, fights... daar 'thrive' je niet in.
En perform doe je ook in samenspel met de omstandigheden zeker bij spelen en wedstrijden.


----------



## ThomasK

Dit is hopeloos. Die _thrive_: ik heb nog even gezocht naar een beter woord, maar niet direct gevonden. Ik heb zelf niet ontkend dat jouw suggesties oké zijn, maar ik probeer een verschil uit te leggen - en ik maak het dan blijkbaar te moeilijk? Sommige verschillen zijn helaas subtiel.... Tja, dat iemand anders dan maar probeert.


----------



## eno2

Zou jij liever thrive gebruiken in deze voorbeeldzin van Alison? 


> >> You'll fare worse in this fight if you don't pay attention to what I'm telling you now


You'll thrive in this fight? 

De eerste twee zelfgemaakte Engelse  zinnen zijn problematisch omdat context ontbreekt en omdat het Nederlands ook niet correct is. 
Waar zijn we dan over bezig?  



> They always fare better/worse in that contest.


  Dat veronderstelt dat er een reeks van 'contests' zijn en dat ze het altijd beter/slechter doen in deze. . Dan  krijgt het enige zin....

Heel in het algemeen, buiten de voorbeeldzinnen, moeten we farworse/better niet behandelen volgens de forumreglement


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, niet per se, maar ik zocht iets om te verklaren wat ik bedoelde. London Calling weet te vertellen bij mijn vraag daarover op Englihs only:
*"Fare well vs. perform: *It's more about succeeding in something or managing to do something, about a successful result rather than a given performance."


----------



## eno2

Zeker.



> Collins
> *fare*. ... If you say that someone or something *fares* well or *badly*, you are referring to *the degree of success t*hey achieve in a particular situation or activity.





> Britannica Insights
> fare
> verb
> 
> *:* get along, succeed



Worse & better zijn dan de trappen van vergelijking.  Alleen de derde zin van Alison is OK want hij bevat  een vergelijking: tussen raad aannemen en raad niet aannemen en het daarom dus beter of slechter doen. Daarom bekritiseerde en verwierp ik de eerste twee zinnen. Zoals ik hoger al aangaf, kan je dat dan toch nog wel zo zeggen, zolang je maar een vergelijkende context aangeeft/toevoegt. . Wat ik zelf  gedaan heb. Maar zonder die context heeft het geen zin of je moet de context er  zelf bij veronderstellen...

Je moet de vertaling dan nog aanpassen aan de gegeven zin of de context.  Die kan je inderdaad bij Linguee en Reverso goed natrekken, dwz een aantal varianten vinden, en daar hebben we het al over gehad. Ik blijf bij mijn eigen voorstel hier. .


----------

